# Des Moines Iowa Beaverdale area



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a acquaintance looking for snow removal for her driveway and sidewalk in the a Beaverdale area around 30th and Hickman Road.

Please post back here or email me @ [email protected] and I will pass on your information.

Thanks,
Mark K


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Give me a call,
515-208-7476
John

Thanks


----------

